# Online Food and Recipe Sites You Like



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

In looking for new recipes to try this new year, I came across quite a few web sites with many good recipes for good health and nutrition.

This was my favorite:

www.EatingWell.com

Check out the Healthy in a Hurry Recipes

Please do add your favorites as well

Cheers!


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Great post Peg reps for you!!!


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

Here is another recipe site that has nutritional values for all their meals.

 Browse 217,000 Recipes in 450+ Recipe Categories


----------



## Clydefrog (Apr 20, 2007)

...got any for low GI, high protein donuts...?


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

actually, yes 

Wheat germ is boss with whole grain flour, whey protein, and baking powder; however, they are not low fat as you must fry them.


----------

